# Maintenance listening?



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Several people in the past few days have mentioned that they listen to the hypno after finishing the program for maintenance. I finished the 100 days a year and a half ago and I haven't done that! Am I missing out on something I should be doing? Have I jeopardized my chances for further improvement? I know Norb has had great success and he still listens every night, so there must be something to it!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Lauralee, I think you will find it majorally helpful and benefical to still listen or even to move on to "towards inner peace." Especially true with all the pressures your under at the moment. You haven't jeapardized anything though so you know.For some after finnishing, like myself all I have to do is hear his voice. I personally only listened to the 100 program once and its been going on four years, but I did teach myself it though also in the mean time and do it everyday almost.


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Thanks, eric. I need to get it together and just start listening again. It seems like every time I intend to do that, I listen for one or two nights then it just fizzles out and I don't even think about it for awhile! I wonder why that happens...


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Lauralee, I have had great success with Mike's program and I do still listen at bedtime however I have not "redone" the program by following a schedule. I would redo the program if any symptoms of IBS returned. Mostly I listen to the side 4 with the "star flakes" or his introduction on the latest program "Towards Inner Peace". I'm not concerned about IBS returning, I just remember years of taking trazedone for sleep and many other psychmeds and Mike puts me into the most restful sleep I could possibly ever desire. At bedtime there is no interference or mind wandering and I feel there has to be some assistance from the tapes with daily stress and maybe listening helps prevent a buildup and allows some amount of release? All I know is it feels great! Thanks Mike and Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays to everyone! Norb


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

You back at it lauralee?How are you doing.


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Well eric, thanks for asking, it's been a really rough week. Monday night I was kept up half the night by the police helicopter searching for someone in my neighborhood. Of course, that freaked me out and it took awhile to calm everything down from that. Then, yesterday I found out my younger son also has developmental disabilities, so now I have two special needs kids, both on IEP's at school, both needing modifications and special help. I suspected it, but it is still really hard for me to accept. Then today, I got put in the pressure cooker by my MIL about Christmas and about her desire for another granddaughter (which means she wants me to have another child and is pushing and unrelenting about it, I tell her there's no way, I am done, but she just won't listen). Then, my husband is gone, my house is still not sold, my kids have colds, the things I ordered online for Christmas presents have been delayed and there's no telling when they will be here... I could go on!!!Am I back at it? I hate to admit it, but not yet. I know now is the time when I need it the most, so as soon as I finish this, I am going to put the CD in the player and put the remote on my pillow, that way when I go to bed tonight, I will have no excuse not to listen!!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Wow, Lauralee, sorry I did not reply to this sooner.I hope things are somewhat better at the moment for you, I know you sure have a lot on your plate right now. Sorry to hear about your children, I am sure that is really hard, my girlfriends son is having some problems right now, we are all trying to work through, although some are just because he is 14. I wish you all the best with this however.I hope you have as nice a holiday as possible still. Hopefully when they are over things will be a little less stressful for you and you have a little less to worry about.keep the faith.


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Things are looking up a bit...I think it's just because I've decided to live in a state of denial for awhile!!







We just got back from Texas, visiting my family and looking at houses. We looked at three and none will work. I really liked the first house but it has signs of major foundation problems and also has quite a bit of wood rot. Other than that, it was a great house! We have rejected every single house that is for sale in our price range for one reason or another. Our realtor told me that there should be quite a few new lisings after the first of the year. I hope one of them is the one for us. I am ready to move on!!! We found a way, not an easy way however, to move before we sell this house, so as soon as we find one we like, we are outta here. We learned yesterday that my husband's grandfather is dying. He went into the hospital while we were out of town and the heart doctor just told them yesterday that he will have to go into hospice because there is nothing more they can do for him. Now we just wait for him to die. I feel guilty about this, but instead of praying for his recovery (which there is no chance for), I have been praying that God takes him peacefully and quietly. I know he is ready to die, he is an old man and has had a full life and has told me he is tired and ready to go. It is going to be horribly hard on his wife of 66 years and my husband's family, and on me too, but he can't go on like this forever, that is why I pray for a peaceful end with his family all around. We are going to see him tonight. I don't know yet if they have told him that he is dying.So, I continue to hang on.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2003)

Sounds like you have a lot going on there, Lauralee. Seems when it rains it pours? Sorry you have so much on your plate all at once. I do hope you can complete your move soon so that your family can all be together again.I wish I could say that I could sleep without all of the meds that I have to take, but I'm one of those people who needs more than the hypno. The introduction of Strattera (which targets Norepinephrine reuptake), in addition to the Depakote(anticonvulsant) has significantly relieved my IBS. In the last 24 hours I ate 4 previously offending foods: a banana, an egg, 2 pancakes and baked squash. Normally this would have blown me up like balloon and made me miserable. No bloating. And I rarely now, if ever, feel that tightening in my gut or those horrible pangs of anxiety that used to very nearly disable me. If I have any trouble at all now... it's usually constipation.I've tried weaning from Trazadone several times, but the end result is still that I am unable to sleep, and if I don't sleep, I ache all over and am unable to function with the fibro... and since I gotta work full time... I gotta be able to function full time. If I can ever retire, maybe I'll have another go at trying to wean from some of the meds (but not all)... mostly because by that time I probably won't be able to pay for them...







But none of this means that I don't still use the hypno to augment the relief that I do get. I am still listening to Mike's recordings every evening, mostly because they reinforce positive thinking, but also because they still help with gut pain and are very soothing and relaxing.Evie


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Lauralee, I am sorry to hear about your husbands grandfather. I felt the same way recently with my dad, before he passed away.I hope things are okay for you at the moment.


----------

